# Giving you guys strength!



## frenchtranslaterr

Dobrý deň, 

mohol by mi niekto povedať, čo myslí tým dotyčný, keď vám povie: Giving you guys strength! Nemám žiadny extra kontext, proste ide o vyzvanie k niečomu. Predpokladám, že sa to dá preložiť rôzne podľa situácie. Môže to byť vo význame "Len do toho", "Smelo do toho", poprípade "Vzchop sa!" alebo skôr ide o tú silu - "Trochu energie do toho!", "Daj do toho trochu sily!", "Daj do toho trochu snahy!"? Môže byť v češtine.

Vopred ďakujem.


----------



## hypoch

Dobrý den,

řekl bych, že forma -ING je podobně vágní jako třeba infinitiv.Daná věta naznačuje, že něco předcházelo, bylo řečeno apod, na co někdo reaguje či navazuje tím "Giving you guys strength!" Není to ale rozkazovací, i když nevylučuji, že by se v nějakém kontextu mohl v překladu do češtiny hodit. Bez kontextu je překlad spíš hádání a zapojení velké fantazie


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Aha, díky pekne, ale práve v kontexte je problém. Ako by som to len povedala... No, keď vám napíšem toto, tak z toho možno nebudete múdrejší, ale dobre. Je to z mangy a nepredchádza tomu v podstate nič. Je to yaoi a pred touto vetou sú tam len samé obrázky, ktoré veľmi nepomôžu, lebo je tam dotyčný, ktorý to hovorí a druhý muž vo všelijakých pózach spolu alebo len normálne obrázky, kde sú jednotlivo. Niektoré sú pikantnejšie, iné normálne. No a na tej strane je polonahý a hryzie tomu druhému prst a v bubline je tá veta. Tak fakt neviem, či to pomôže, ale keď som to čítala, nevedela som, ako sa to vyjadrí v slovenčine. Tak preto som myslela, že to bude niečo také, ako som napísala.


----------



## Enquiring Mind

O tom už byla řeč tady v anglicko-francouzském fóru, ani tam (podle počtu odpovědí) nikdo tomu nerozuměl. Je to americká "angličtina". Bohu_žel/dík_ netuším, co tím chtěl básník říct.  Asi nic inteligentního.


----------



## hypoch

Jo tak, to je teda nářez  O mangách nich nevím a kontext situaci až tak neobjasňuje, ale zkusím popustit uzdu fantazii. Nejlogičtější mně přijde, že je to zkrácenina z "I am giving you guys strength" (já co koušu? já autor? / vám dvěma na obrázku?, vám čtěnářům?) nebo "This is giving you guys strength" (to kousání, ty hrátky apod.? / vám dvěma na obrázku?, vám čtěnářům?). Co kdyby se to přeložilo jako "to vám (do)dá sílu"? To nechává volný výklad ohledně toho, kdo/co a komu dává sílu a je to víceméně přirozený volný překlad pokrývající všechny zmíněné interpretace.


----------



## risa2000

Jen jestli to nebude podobná angličitna jako *all your base are belong to us*, když je to z té mangy ;-)


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

Díky aspoň za niečo. Pozrela som si tú druhú diskusiu a to, že je to adresované publiku, keďže je tam to guys, je jasné. Ale vôbec by ma nenapadlo, aby sa to preložilo, ako napísal hypoch. Je to úplne niečo iné, ako som ja najprv navrhla... Tak som sa dosť sekla... A neviem s tým francúzskym prekladom... Poradili jej "du nerf". A aj keď tam záleží na tom, čo tým chce dotyčný povedať, aj tak by som du nerf nepreložila takto (ako to preložil hypoch z angličtiny). Ona ešte navrhla "Nech je sila s vami" alebo "Nech vás sila sprevádza", ale to je ako zo Star Wars a príde mi to trochu pritiahnuté za vlasy. Možno to myslela v inom význame, ale divne mi to znie. Čo sa týka tých dvoch viet, I am giving a This is giving, skôr sa mi vidí tá druhá varianta - This is giving you guys strength a potom To vám (do)dá sílu, ale v podstate to je len také dohadovanie, lebo podľa mňa by som sa na to musela spýtať buď toho dotyčného, ak to skrátil z niečoho alebo ak je to nejaká fráza alebo čo, tak potom Američanov...


----------



## risa2000

Díval jsem se na tu francouzskou otázku a z obou popisů si představuji situaci tak, že jeden chlapík olizuje druhému prst a tomu druhému se to líbí (asi by bylo nejlepší se mrknout na ten obrázek ). Jestli to vypadá, že mu jich olizuje (nebo bude olizovat) víc, pak by se to dalo brát i tak, že "dává sílu těm prstům" (doslova nebo přeneseně), pokud ty dál hrají nějakou roli.


----------



## risa2000

frenchtranslaterr said:


> ... A neviem s tým francúzskym prekladom... Poradili jej "du nerf"...


Bojím se, že _du nerf, les gars _v původní zprávě není navrhovaný překlad, ale výzva, aby s tím někdo pomohl . Které navíc předcházel nějaký delší souvislý text, který moderátor smazal jako _off-topic_. Takže bych se na to neupínal .


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

risa2000 said:


> Bojím se, že _du nerf, les gars _v původní zprávě není navrhovaný překlad, ale výzva, aby s tím někdo pomohl . Které navíc předcházel nějaký delší souvislý text, který moderátor smazal jako _off-topic_. Takže bych se na to neupínal .



Ja som to tak zobrala preto, že som si pozrela ten preklad a oni to tam namiesto toho Giving... dali. A na obrázok som sa samozrejme predtým pozrela, len som tam dala hryzenie namiesto olizovanie... Za to sa ospravedlňujem. Tu je tá anglická verzia: http://mangafox.me/manga/19_days/c001/13.html. Netvrdila by som zrovna, že sa to tomu dotyčnému, komu olizuje prst, páči alebo mu to je po chuti. Podľa mňa to človek nemôže povedať s istotou. (Aj preto, že tam vidieť len ruku.) Skôr to, že sa to páči dotyčnému, ktorý tomu druhému ten prst olizuje. A predtým, tak ako som písala, sú len obrázky dvoch hlavných postáv, čiže aj tej, ktorá na tomto obrázku ten prst olizuje. V tej manhue ide o vzťah dvoch chlapcov, pričom jeden je do druhého zaľúbený. A na tých obrázkoch predtým sú buď normálne výjavy alebo aj niektoré pikantnejšie pózy. Ale nenaväzujú na seba a hneď po tomto obrázku je už niečo, čo s tým zase vôbec nesúvisí. Môžeme si len domyslieť, či v tom dotyčný pokračuje. Neviem, či na toto ste mysleli, keď ste písali, že či "ďalej hrajú nejakú rolu". Ešte ma napadlo, že tam majú oblečené rovnaké oblečenie, asi školské uniformy, aj keď z toho druhého vidieť len ruku. Takže tá ruka bude asi patriť tomu do koho je ten chalan zaľúbený. (Keďže aj na ostatných sú obaja.) No a to, že mu olizuje prst je zase také malé provokovanie. Jednak sa tak tvári a jednak to v podstate furt robí. Stále sa ho snaží nejako upútať, ale ten druhý ho nechce. Ale to zase na druhej strane nemusí nič znamenať, lebo sú tam predtým aj také obrázky, na ktorých vidno, že to tomu druhému nevadí. Takže fakt neviem, či toto nejako pomôže...

A s tými prstami som to celkom nepochopila. Mohli by ste mi to, risa2000, ešte vysvetliť? Nechápem to, že prečo "dává sílu těm prstům". Čo sa tým myslí. A či je to vôbec dôležité. Či tá veta nie je adresovaná publiku alebo tomu dotyčnému, ktorému olizuje prst, keď sa pozerá buď na čitateľov alebo naňho. Skôr ako hypoch písal.

Ďakujem za odpoveď.


----------



## risa2000

frenchtranslaterr said:


> A s tými prstami som to celkom nepochopila. Mohli by ste mi to, risa2000, ešte vysvetliť? Nechápem to, že prečo "dává sílu těm prstům". Čo sa tým myslí.


Původně jsem si představoval, že třeba mu olizuje jeden prst po druhém, jako symbol, že jim (těm prstům) dává sílu (nebo něco jiného). A ten druhý pak těmi prsty (tou rukou) něco zásadního udělá.
Ovšem jeden obraz vydá za tisíc slov. Po prohlédnutí pár stránek před a po inkriminovaném obrázku beru zpět svoji teorii o prstech, protože o ty tam vůbec nejde, přiznávám, že nerozumím tomu, co tím chtěl básník říci a vzdávám další pokusy .


----------



## frenchtranslaterr

No aj tak díky, že ste sa aspoň obťažovali, risa2000.


----------

